# Dang you, Bobby.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now see what a mess you've gotten me into...LOL...Great lesson..Bill is a great teacher (and very patient with the elderly..lol)

I had a BALL...Below are start and finish pix.

No. 1.....Gawd...what a mess !!!!!!!!

No. 2.....First attempts...not perfect, but tickles me to death..Gonna be drowning in pens around here.. LOOK OUT.ROCKLER...here he comes...LMAO' The pens are mesquite and I think turned out pretty nice for first wade..

No. 3....Old Geezer hard at work...

No. 3....Nuther shot of project.

Jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. Woodworkers Supply on I believe Hwy 290 is also a good supply for turning tools and supplies. I have bought some turning chissels from them and all are good stuff. Order most of mine as Houston is too far away to go unless I am there already for something else. I went to Rocklers last time in Houston, but I kinda like Woodworkers Supply better. Very nice folks there and knowledgable also. I did not have one person at Rockler ask if I could be helped. Store wasn't busy either. They did have a lot of stuff there that some other places don't carry however. Have fun turning, looking good.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very good Jim. I like those. You are hooked now!!!!!!!!


I am paying $1.70 each for the slimline pens. I have a good supply now so I guess I will try some of the other pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Slip Knot..think I may give Woodworkers supply a try. Like you, I wandered thru Rockler and didn't get any offers of help. Bill said to try and find someone really interested in what they were selling for best help..Rocklers is just so convenient and a nice shop..

Bobby..'hooked' is hardly the word for it. LOL...My only problem is the sharpening deal. What system do you use , are you happy with it, and where did you get it ?...if you don't mind my picking your brain...

Thanks....Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have the wolverine system but I am still haveing problems getting my tools sharp. I guess before I run out of steel I will figure it out.

I can't remember where I bought it. I will have to look at the bills.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

http://www.steebar.com/ has the slimline kits for $1.60 each.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I believe the store out 290 is Woodcraft. Used to be at 290 & 34th now it's a few exits further out at Bingle/43rd exit behind NTW. http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=315
Another good store in the Houston area is The Cutting Edge over on S. Sam Houston Pkwy. http://www.cuttingedgetools.com/

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

For help with using Wolverine, go to this link for video on how to use. http://www.oneway.on.ca/multi-media/wolverine_videos.htm I use the system and love it. I am in no way good at sharpening, but with this system, all my tools are sharp all the time. Kinda expensive, but love it. I have a slow speed grinder and some good grinding wheels to help keep from getting tools too hot.

Just a suggestion for pens, watch out, the gold on slimline pens come off with use in a few months and can ruin a good looking pen. I switched to the tn plated which looks just as good and is a little more expensive, but no flaking off. Worth the extra.

Haven't been to Woodcraft in a while, didn't know they moved. Thanks, I bought an 18" Jet bandsaw from Cutting Edge, good people.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

That's ALOT of sawdust for two little pens! LOL

Good looking pens, though.

I enjoy watching all the projects.

Hoping to see more...I'll just be the 'cheering section'!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Circlesaw has anything imaginable from sharpening to chisels to tools! And they're off of 610 and Ella, just inside the loop. If they're still there!


Circle Saw Builders Supply
2510 Ella
713 864 8444


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga...looks like you and Bill had some chips flying! Great job on the pens, they turned out nice. It looks like you are really 'hooked' now.......have fun. jb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Harbor...that's just around the corner (a bit) from me..I'll slip by and let them get in on the skrewing I'm gonna take..LOL... What I really need is for somebody to just drop by the house every other day or so and sharpen up the knives..lol..Man, that is hard to understand..

And you, Pam...yep, Bill brought a 4 inch mesquite log and we whittled her down to the size of fountain pens...NOT>>> He started me out on the log to see what each of the tools would do and the chips were a flyin'...I've got wood chips and sawdust in places that I didn't even know I had places...LOL

Great fun....and who said "Old dogs can't learn new......" LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

To add to Harbors post.

http://circlesaw.com/


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks, Harbor...that's just around the corner (a bit) from me..I'll slip by and let them get in on the skrewing I'm gonna take..LOL...


 They're a lot more reasonable than Woodcraft! Just ask one of the old timers behind the counter what would be the best way to sharpen chisels!

I used to carry 8 to 12 tablesaw blades at a time to be sharpened up there and they have them ready in 2 days!

They repair all the Senco nail guns also since the old man on W 34th went out of business!

Thanks TT


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tortuga,

Can you say "Safety Glasses" or "Face Shield". Rest of you guys, too!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, I don't do any turning without safety glasses with side shields. Also, beware, I did a bad thing once. I was sanding a spindle with one section square and went to a round portion. I was sanding with tool rest still in place instead of taking it off. I was next to the square piece and my finger got pulled in with the square portion and drew finger between wood and tool rest while turning. It hurt to say the least. Lost my fingernail and luckily not worse. Now I always pull the tool rest off while sanding. Left a lasting memory. Greenie for grayfish.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like you got the hang of it pretty quickly Tortuga. Very nice pens you made.
As for the stores, the only one I haven't made it to yet is Circle Saw but I may fix that on Saturday if this weather stays this way.
I like the Cutting Edge and Woodcraft much better than the folks at Rockler even though they do have some pretty decent prices.
Keep those chips flying Jim!!!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I have been to The Cutting Edge several times, but not to Rocklers or Woodcrafters. For me I have to plan to go there living in Angleton. I have to pack the camper and all that good stuff...LOL...Vic


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Nice Pens.*

Got to admit, I got a chuckle when I saw the piles of sawdust; but then I busted a gut when I saw the two small pens in the next photo. No wonder my wife looks at me like I am an idiot whenever I mention that one day I would love to have a woodworking shop. Ha! - Craig


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Ha !", indeed, KneeDeep...I foresee you sinking into the vortex as we speak, Grasshopper. LOL...You got the itch....now scratch it...

(was an impressive pile of dust and chips wasn't it ?? LOL )


Oh, and Gray...thanks for the kick in the ***..Had my glasses on, but had a pair of wrap around safety glasses hanging right in front of me over the bench. I won't forget them in the future.. Thanks for the nudge..(you are dangerously observant..LOL)


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's a mighty fine pile of wood dust, Jim. How'd you find those pens in there?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> ....Oh, and Gray...thanks for the kick in the ***..Had my glasses on, but had a pair of wrap around safety glasses hanging right in front of me over the bench. I won't forget them in the future.. Thanks for the nudge..(you are dangerously observant..LOL)


Did not mean to jump so hard but I see real danger there. I have heard of turnings snapping at the oddest times and doing real damage to faces and eyes. I think I word use a full face shield. Safety googles or safety glasses at the least.

I will say that I like the pens. Very nice, Jim. Look like you have the making shavings part down to a science also.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Gray...like the idea of full face shield..Manana is the day for my shopping expedition..Kid's inheritance is history !!!!. LOL.. I'd love to order online, but I think I'll be happier face to face with somebody who can answer questions..Filled this old brain with a lot of stuff Tuesday, and, even with Bill's shopping list, I'll prolly forget sumthin...

Wish me luck..

jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Lets See Some Chips Today!*

OK...the weather is perfect outside. No excuses not to have something to show a finished project of some sort. Let's get to the shop and make a mess. galvbay


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> OK...the weather is perfect outside. No excuses not to have something to show a finished project of some sort. Let's get to the shop and make a mess. galvbay


I spent the day at the VA hospital in Houston. They wouldn't let me make any sawdust there.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well...I gave it a shot on my own..Blew my retirement money at Rockler..LOL..and, I learned one thing...a 9/32 bit will not make a 7 mm hole..They were out of 7 mm bits (probably THE most popular size...had 50 other sizes..but no 7's. ) Let myself get talked into the 9/32 and that hole AINT big enough to slip in the tubes.. Finally tried again and kinda reamed out the hole to fit...it worked...started turning, but guess I tried to get it a little too thin..Resultant pen looks pretty good unless you peek under the pocket clip.. there you will find about a quarter inch hole..Dang...
Did order SEVERAL 7 mm drills on the net today..Guess I'll have a few days wait till I get into production again.. Still was fun to turn out SOMETHING without the Teacher looking over my shoulder..Gotta lots to learn yet...

Bobby was right...the lathe is the cheapest part of this stuff..Blew a few hunnert over at Rockler and a like amount on the internet...LOL...

Wish me luck..."The Smilin' Sucker "


----------

